# Make a Beautiful Noise!



## 480sparky (Apr 10, 2014)

MD-12 showed up today.  So I immediately threw in some AAs and tossed on my (recently acquired) 135/2.8 Ai.






Oh, what a wonderful sound!  (I'm sure the young-un's out there won't understand.......)


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 10, 2014)

Young-un here - I completely understand. Nothing better than the sound of smooth mechanics.


----------

